# illinois beach state park



## IsisHobbler (Mar 31, 2010)

anyone want to try living there with me? please let me know soon if interested. i'm heading over there on the 6th.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe ill try, im heading out of kansas on the 3rd i believe so i may not make it up there by the 6th but maybe the 10th. im always down for chillin in states parks or the wild for that matter.


----------

